# THEATER OF THE MIND Episodes Remastered



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The lights dim and the curtain opens on the "THEATER OF THE MIND".









You've asked, even begged, over the years to have access to every single episode of Hauntcast's most popular segment, so you can listen to them back to back without interruption. We've remastered Revenant's masterpiece on haunt psychology, tricks and techniques and every individual segment is now available for FREE download at http://hauntcast.net/show-archives/theater-of-the-mind/ . 
Stay Scary and enjoy!


----------

